# obbligato a fare per evitare che finisse



## alessandra82

Hola,
¿cómo puedo traducir la siguiente frase?

Lavorò in una fabbrica; esperienza che era stato obbligato a fare per non rischiare di finire in un campo di concentramento.
Trabajó en una fábrica; Experiencia que fue obligado a hacer para evitar que teminara en un campo de concentración.

Gracias


----------



## Neuromante

alessandra82 said:


> Hola,
> ¿cómo puedo traducir la siguiente frase?
> 
> Lavorò in una fabbrica; esperienza che era stato obbligato a fare per non rischiare di finire in un campo di concentramento.
> Trabajó en una fábrica; Experiencia que fue obligado a hacer para evitar *acabar* en un campo de concentración.
> 
> Gracias



Tu opción no es incorrecta como frase, pero no se atiene al contexto (Simple y directo) Se podría usar si fueran terceros los que evitaban de esa manera que él terminara en un campo de concentración.
Además el verbo "acabar" es mejor. "Terminar" se refiere más concretamente a acciones, mientras que "acabar (en)" funciona mejor con lugares.


----------



## 0scar

Trabajó en una fábrica; experiencia obligada que debió tener  para no arriesgarse  a terminar en un campo de concentración.


----------



## chlapec

Ciao,
estrictamente hablando, deberías traducir "era stato obbligato" como "*había sido obligado*", pero bueno, es una cuestión menor.
Del resto, mi sembra che il titolo del tuo filo non sia corretto dal punto di vista grammaticale, dato che il soggetto è sempre lo stesso, e poi, dovresti scrivere: "...per evitare di finire..." Sbaglio?


----------



## Geviert

Ciao,

si può scrivere_ per evitare che finisse_ oppure _per evitare *di* finire_.

_Era stato obbligato_ non può essere tradotto con _fue obligado_. Chlapec ha ragione. Aggiungerei che non è una questione minore, anzi, modifica il senso del complemento di causa. 

Quindi:

_Trabajó en una fábrica; Experiencia que *había sido* obligado a hacer para evitar *acabar* en un campo de concentración_.


----------



## chlapec

Geviert said:


> Ciao,
> 
> si può scrivere_ per evitare che finisse_ oppure _per evitare *di* finire_.
> 
> Allora, si può dire, ad esempio: "Lui si è riposato un atimo per evitare che finisse stanco??????" Se sì, spiegamelo, ti prego, perché non lo sapevo (so che in portoguese è possibile questa costruzione, anche se non consigliabile), ma è la prima volta che sento dire che lo si può fare in italiano.
> 
> _Trabajó en una fábrica; Experiencia que *fue obligado* a hacer para evitar *acabar* en un campo de concentración_.
> 
> Eh, non hai modificato il tempo verbale


----------



## 0scar

_Terminar_ en el foro de WR: 
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=terminar


----------



## Geviert

Allora, si può dire, ad esempio: "Lui si è  riposato un *attimo *per evitare che finisse stanco??????" Se sì,  spiegamelo, ti prego, perché non lo sapevo (so che in portoguese è  possibile questa costruzione, anche se non consigliabile), ma è la prima  volta che sento dire che lo si può fare in italiano.

L'esempio è possibile secondo me. Il verbo _evitare _può introdurre una forma implicita (_evitare di_+infinito) oppure esplicita (_evitare che_+congiuntivo). Occorrerebbe aprire un apposito thread.


----------



## alessandra82

Geviert said:


> Allora, si può dire, ad esempio: "Lui si è  riposato un *attimo *per evitare che finisse stanco??????" Se sì,  spiegamelo, ti prego, perché non lo sapevo (so che in portoguese è  possibile questa costruzione, anche se non consigliabile), ma è la prima  volta che sento dire che lo si può fare in italiano.
> 
> L'esempio è possibile secondo me. Il verbo _evitare _può introdurre una forma implicita (_evitare di_+infinito) oppure esplicita (_evitare che_+congiuntivo). Occorrerebbe aprire un apposito thread.


----------



## Massimo_m

Geviert said:


> Allora, si può dire, ad esempio: "Lui si è  riposato un *attimo *per evitare che finisse stanco??????" .
> 
> Hai ragione, in italiano certamente non si può dire "evitare che finisse stanco"  se il verbo è riferito al medesimo soggetto (come nel nostro esempio).
> Dunque, io mi fermo per "*evitare di* stancarmi" ma fermo il cavallo "*per evitare che* si stanchi".
> Massimo


----------



## chlapec

Grazie, massimo. Cominciavo ad avere dei dubbi sulle mie conoscenze della grammatica. Non avevo osato replicare visto che le due risposte provenivano, respettivamente, da qualcuno che considero un esperto e da una madrelingua italiana. Comunque, io avevo già spiegato che la costruzione non mi sembrava possibile, posto che si trattava dello stesso soggetto:



> Del resto, mi sembra che il titolo del tuo filo non sia corretto dal punto di vista grammaticale, dato che *il soggetto è sempre lo stesso*, e poi, dovresti scrivere: "...per evitare di finire..." Sbaglio?


.


----------



## Geviert

Grazie per la considerazione Chaplec (se ti riferivi a me). Non dire mai _impossibile _in questo mondo, i miracoli ci sono. Osa replicare sempre, poiché nessuno è esperto (e dubbita sempre delle tue conoscenze, fa sempre bene). C'è scritto:   





> Occorrerebbe aprire un apposito thread.


 la regola dei soggetti identici vale nella norma, ma non è una regola monolitica. Ad esempio, nelle proposizioni subordinate oggettive implicite introdotte da verbi o locuzioni verbali che esprimono ordine, divieto, proibizione (ordinare, proibire, impedire, vietare, _*evitare*_...) e dalla preposizione _*di *_(che alcuni considerano delle vere finali), non c'è coincidenza tra i soggetti:_ il generale ordinó di attacare battaglia. _


----------



## chlapec

Geviert said:


> C'è scritto: la regola dei soggetti identici vale nella norma, ma non è una regola monolitica. Ad esempio, nelle proposizioni subordinate oggettive implicite introdotte da verbi o locuzioni verbali che esprimono ordine, divieto, proibizione (ordinare, proibire, impedire, vietare, _*evitare*_...) e dalla preposizione _*di *_(che alcuni considerano delle vere finali), non c'è coincidenza tra i soggetti:_ il generale ordinó di attacare battaglia. _


 
Quello che dici è (_quasi_) vero, *ma la questione è diversa*! Nel tuo esempio parli di costruzioni grammaticali dove il soggetto della subordinata è diverso da quello della principale e c'è uno di quei verbi che hai nominato, dunque, ambedue le costruzioni sono possibili: ordinò di attacare/ordinò che attacassero (*Ho i miei dubbi, anzi, ho tutti i dubbi, comunque, che lo stesso regga per il verbo evitare*).

Ora, *nella nostra frase di partenza, il soggetto è chiaramente lo stesso*, quindi, non è possibile la scelta fra una costruzione o un'altra:



> ...esperienza che era stato obbligato a fare per non rischiare (_oppure per *evitare*_) *(LUI!!!)* di finire *(LUI!!!)...*


 
Continuo a pensare (infatti, ne sono convito) che *IN QUESTO CONTESTO *non è possibile dire "...*per evitare che finisse*..."


----------



## honeyheart

alessandra82 said:


> Lavorò in una fabbrica; esperienza che era stato obbligato a fare per non rischiare di finire in un campo di concentramento.


Mi traducción sería:

_"Trabajó en una fábrica, experiencia que había *estado* forzado a hacer para no correr el riesgo de terminar en un campo de concentración."_


Se da la misma ambigüedad de interpretación entre _ser_ y _estar_ para esta  conjugación de _essere_ que yo había planteado con respecto a la frase sobre el local cerrado, de otro hilo: "il locale era stato chiuso", ¿en español significa "había estado cerrado" o "había sido cerrado"? En este caso considero que es correcto "había estado forzado" porque se vio obligado, él mismo, por su situación, a hacer eso.  Si se pone "había sido forzado" daría la idea de que otros lo obligaron a hacerlo, y me parece que no es el sentido de la frase.


----------



## Valiska

alessandra82 said:


> Hola,
> ¿cómo puedo traducir la siguiente frase?
> 
> Lavorò in una fabbrica; esperienza che era stato obbligato a fare per non rischiare di finire in un campo di concentramento.
> Trabajó en una fábrica; Experiencia que fue obligado a hacer para evitar que teminara en un campo de concentración.
> 
> Gracias



Io la tradurrei cosí:

Trabajó en una fábrica; experiencia que *se vio obligado* a vivir para no correr el riesgo de acabar en un campo de concentración.


----------



## Geviert

chlapec said:


> Quello che dici è (_quasi_) vero, *ma la questione è diversa*! Nel tuo esempio parli di costruzioni grammaticali dove il soggetto della subordinata è diverso da quello della principale e c'è uno di quei verbi che hai nominato, dunque, ambedue i costruzioni sono possibili: ordinò di attacare/ordinò che attacassero (*Ho i miei dubbi, anzi, ho tutti i dubbi, comunque, che lo stesso regga per il verbo evitare*).
> 
> Ora, *nella nostra frase di partenza, il soggetto è chiaramente lo stesso*, quindi, non è possibile la scelta fra una costruzione o un'altra:
> 
> 
> 
> Continuo a pensare (infatti, ne sono convito) che *IN QUESTO CONTESTO *non è possibile dire "...*per evitare che finisse*..."



Ciao,

non c'è bisogno di esaltarsi. Sono d'accordo con te. Volevo lasciare aperte altre possibilità. Come detto, si può aprire un "hilo", magari con gli italiani.


----------

